# My Dad's lil' helper



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

My Dad will be 96 in June !


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, a big congrats to your dad!! He looks great. 
And what an adorable lil' helper he has!! 

Thank you for sharing, your pictures made my day.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

OH OH OH OH OH OH! my heart went pitter patter and the last picture was just absolutely wonderful. i am smiling! oh thanks!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a beautiful moment you caught! I loved it - thanks for sahring


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

that is easily the most adorable photo i've seen yet. I would blow those up and make a sort of collage of them.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

What a wonderful guy your dad must be to have a baby deer friend and how lucky. Did they every find what they were looking for?? I Love your pictures.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> What a wonderful guy your dad must be to have a baby deer friend and how lucky. Did they every find what they were looking for?? I Love your pictures.


Yes, my Dad is wonderful; he loves the deer even though they eat his orchids. His legs are bad, so he often is down on the ground weeding. I think he loves it when these little ones, curious, come around to investigate what he's doing. We have some fruiting trees and other vegetation in the yard that the deer love. I have seen 5 fawns so far this season, but I expect there will be/are more.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That is absolutely too sweet for words. I love those pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

